# Pas de son par la prise casque de mon ipod



## bibilette (16 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai plus de son qui sort par la prise du casque et par la Hi-Fi..
Cependant tout va bien lorsquîl est connecté à mon ordi sous itunes.
Le morceau ne démarre plus, le curseur reste sur 0...
Que dois-je faire??


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Octobre 2009)

bibilette a dit:


> Que dois-je faire??



aucune idée , car on ne sait pas quel model d'iPod c'est....

c'est quelle génération ?


----------



## bibilette (16 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> aucune idée , car on ne sait pas quel model d'iPod c'est....
> 
> c'est quelle génération ?



C'est un ipod 5 ème génération video


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Octobre 2009)

avez-vous essayé de le restorer via iTunes ?


----------

